# الى مهندسين التفجير ارجو الدخول



## ساوتك (22 مايو 2011)

مرحبا 

اريد مهندسين تفجير لعمل شركة مع بعض حيث انني امتلك الحفارات ولكن احتاج لمهندسن تفجير لتأسيس الشركة في منطقة الخليج وممكن نتفاهم كيفية الشراكة

اتمنى التواصل على الخاص


----------



## احمد مسعود حسن (22 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم م.المهندس احمد خريج هندسة البترول والمناجم.ومعايا ثلاث مهندسين وجاهزين لاى مشروع وعملنا دراسة لمشروع استخراج الالباستر ولكن المشروع توقف لعدم وجود الامكانيات


----------



## ساوتك (22 مايو 2011)

احمد مسعود حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم م.المهندس احمد خريج هندسة البترول والمناجم.ومعايا ثلاث مهندسين وجاهزين لاى مشروع وعملنا دراسة لمشروع استخراج الالباستر ولكن المشروع توقف لعدم وجود الامكانيات


 

تم الرد على الخاص


----------



## atef444 (28 مايو 2011)

سلام اخي ممكن تتصل ونتفاهم على الخاص شكرا


----------



## thaer120 (14 يونيو 2013)

اخي العزيز انا مهندس تفجير ولدي خبرة 22 سنة وحاصل على بكلريوس هندسة كوريا الشمالية


----------



## monaor Alharbi (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ساوتك قال:


> مرحبا
> 
> اريد مهندسين تفجير لعمل شركة مع بعض حيث انني امتلك الحفارات ولكن احتاج لمهندسن تفجير لتأسيس الشركة في منطقة الخليج وممكن نتفاهم كيفية الشراكة
> 
> اتمنى التواصل على الخاص



السلام عليكم تحية طيبة ونرجو التواصل بخصوص تأسيس الشركة حيث ان لدي التصاريح التجارية والرخص الأمنية باعمال التفجير خارج وداخل المدن


----------

